# Dell Studio 15 Fan problem



## jessehclark (Dec 12, 2005)

I just got my new Dell Studio 15- and from the day I first started it up, it has had fan speed problems.

It runs the fans up to full speed when the temps are well within acceptable levels. For a while it seemed random, but then i discovered that lifting up the left side of the laptop stops the funs from running so fast. Then, a few seconds after putting it level again, they start back up.

It's terrible since the fans are very loud on high, and it's disrupting in class.

Any ideas, anyone? I have the box to send it back in, but 1) i am reluctant to do so and 2) i really want to know what caused this!

Thanks
Jesse


----------



## aureliusm (Jul 3, 2009)

I have no solution to this - but a bit more symptoms.

I am running Windows XP on Dell Studio 1537.

This thing with loud fans started this morning - and as the previous poster stated lifting the left side of the notebook - stops it for a while.

The thing I also noticed is that while booting the notebook the touch buttons above the keyboard don't light up any more and they don't function inside XP. Before the problem with fans started they were working fine - and I was able to adjust volume or mute the speakers.

I am running the A09 version of BIOS. I've also tried re-flashing the notebook with it but it made no difference.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## aureliusm (Jul 3, 2009)

Replying to my own question.

The media buttons I managed to fix by removing the power cord and the battery and holding the power button for 15 - 20 seconds.
I found the suggestion here:

http://www.laptops-drivers.com/dell...utton-problem-on-dell-studio-17-notebook.html

and here:

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic109219.html

In meantime the fans are again normal...
Are the two issues correlated? Don't have a clue.


----------

